
OVH outage could be related to Cisco security issue - dx034
https://twitter.com/ikkerus/status/928542202392956928
======
breakingcups
It's not though, here's a (sort of) post-mortem:
[http://travaux.ovh.net/?do=details&id=28247&PHPSESSID=47a1a9...](http://travaux.ovh.net/?do=details&id=28247&PHPSESSID=47a1a9f65b67ef3047409deb87ebf9aa#comment35250)

